# [SOLVED] Avital 4103 No Climate Control / Instrument Cluster



## Aviator992 (Jan 13, 2015)

I had an Avital 4103 installed in my '05 Pontiac Grand Am around 4 years ago and have been using it with no issues. However, I recently wanted to change my remote start run time from 12 minutes to 24 minutes. Since I was at a Best Buy (which sells these systems), I asked the auto tech if he knew how to change that option (my system was installed at a small auto shop in a different state). He changed it through the program switch to run for 24 mins, but since then, when I remote start my car the climate control no longer works and my instrument cluster gauges are all off until the key is put into the ignition and turned to "on". 

This is all different from how it operated before, where all the gauges worked even before I had turned my key to on. Additionally, my Service Engine Soon light comes on when I use the remote start now, but seems to turn off if I manually start my car a few times. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on what could be causing this, or if there is a menu option I could change through the programming switch to alleviate this. The remote start is pretty useless if the climate control does not work. Thanks!!


----------



## Aviator992 (Jan 13, 2015)

After adjusting multiple settings to no avail, I took out my stereo and rearranged the wires in my dash in a more organized way. As soon as I did this, the remote start began to operate as it should with everything working. The person at Best Buy must have shoved the radio up against a wire(s) causing their connection to not work.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Great !

BG


----------

